# Today's baritones



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Unable to find a general baritones thread, I start this one in hopes of learning more about today's leading baritones -- any repertoire (although I admit I'm most interested in the Italian rep).

Perhaps more to the point, today's baritones who aren't Kwiecien or Hvorostovsky -- NOT because I dislike those guys; on the contrary, I like them. But I'm drawing a terrible blank on today's baritones playing in the major productions worldwide... who should I be seeking out? Any up and coming voices we should know?

(And... please... I shouldn't have to say this, but... I sincerely hope this doesn't become a thread about Domingo.)

So many great baritones (who are still living) are either no longer performing in operas, or are retired. I need a baritone fix.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Quinn Kelsey

He did a recital at Wigmore Hall in November which unfortunately I didn't see. Selected videos on here.

He's only 29 here


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Željko Lučić






He's one of my favourite Macbeths


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Ludovic Tezier is on the programme of many opera houses singing the usual baritone rep, but I haven't heard him enough to be able to comment on his singing.

I enjoyed Giuseppe Altomare in Macbeth on DVD. He seems to have a distinctive quality to the voice and is quite expressive.






N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Ludovic Tezier is on the programme of many opera houses singing the usual baritone rep, but I haven't heard him enough to be able to comment on his singing.


I though Tezier was quite impressive on Pappano's new "Aida".


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Peter Mattei is yet another. His Don G Leporello and his Barbiere are outstanding.
And did I miss someone mentioning Gerald Finley?


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Some names that come to mind:
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
Alex Esposito
Luca Pisaroni
Simone Piazolla
Matthias Goerne
Christian Gerhaher
Gerald Finley
Erwin Schrott
Christopher Maltman


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

nina foresti said:


> Peter Mattei is yet another. His Don G Leporello and his Barbiere are outstanding.
> And did I miss someone mentioning Gerald Findley?


Here's Mattei as Giovanni with a rather underwhelming Zerlina.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I just saw a show in Chicago called Baritones Unbound, featuring Nathan Gunn.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Nobody mention Simon Keenlyside yet? Not really what one would think of as a Verdi baritone, but superb as Rigoletto, when I saw him in the role last year.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GregMitchell said:


> Nobody mention Simon Keenlyside yet? Not really what one would think of as a Verdi baritone, but superb as Rigoletto, when I saw him in the role last year.


Yes I saw that and he was fabulous.

Hopefully he'll be singing again soon. Message on his info site.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The Conte said:


> Ludovic Tezier is on the programme of many opera houses singing the usual baritone rep, but I haven't heard him enough to be able to comment on his singing.


I first saw Ludovic Tezier as Chorèbe in John Eliot Gardiner's _Les Troyens_ and he was good but admittedly that is a hard role with which to stand out especially when the Cassandra is Anna Caterina Antonacci! I have since seen him in other roles and liked what I saw and heard.

P.S. And there is also a definite yum factor


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Simon Keenlyside is one of my favorite baritones ever; as for the younger men, I absolutely love Quinn Kelsey and am quite fond of Peter Mattei as well. Also (though he's getting a bit "up there" in years), Mark Delevan is another one I've always admired, but he's more of a bass-baritone.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks! I feel like someone left me a big box of baritones to open for Christmas 

Embarrassed that I forgot Kelsey and Lucic as I have in fact watched them recently, in Simon Boccanegra and Rigoletto respectively. Kelsey made an ideal Paolo in SB, and I think I forgot Lucic only because I just don't enjoy Rigoletto very much. His singing was fine.

The Simon in SB was a baritone active in Europe I have not seen mentioned, George Petean, who is surprisingly lyric for being such a big guy. I like his voice but I don't think he has the vocal weight for many of the big roles he takes on.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

And a few more outstanding baritones not yet mentioned that I would recommend keeping an eye out for:

George Gagnidze - I saw his superb Rigoletto in Milan during my 2012 opera trip and later in New York. He was also the Scarpia in the Met HD broadcast several years ago.

Alexey Markov - He was the scheduled the non-Hvorostovsky in the Met's_ Ballo _ run last year. He first caught my eye (and ear) as Enrico in _Lucia_ in Zurich in 2012.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Another vote for Peter Mattei, who delivers maybe the most beautiful performance I've heard as Amfortas in the Met post-apocalyptic Parsifal a few years ago (pretty good production with Kaufmann/Pape/Dalayman but pretty dull conducting from Daniel Gatti) and a terrific Wolfram at the Live at the Met a couple of months ago (in an otherwise iffy performance of a dreary and ancient Schenck Tannhauser production from what looks like the 70s or 80s with an ok Elizabeth in Westbroek but a pretty unpleasantly nasal Tannhauser from Botha).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cavaradossi said:


> Alexey Markov - He was the scheduled the non-Hvorostovsky in the Met's_ Ballo _ run last year. *He first caught my eye (and ear) as Enrico in Lucia in Zurich in 2012*.


Of course we were there at the same time and only found out afterwards! I thought he was excellent.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Cavaradossi said:


> Alexey Markov - He was the scheduled the non-Hvorostovsky in the Met's_ Ballo _ run last year. He first caught my eye (and ear) as Enrico in _Lucia_ in Zurich in 2012.


How could I forget Markov! He first came to my attention in St. Petersburg in 2009. I unfortunately haven't seen him since. Perhaps I should look up his schedule...

N.


----------



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

The Conte said:


> How could I forget Markov! He first came to my attention in St. Petersburg in 2009. I unfortunately haven't seen him since. Perhaps I should look up his schedule...
> 
> N.


Oh, yes, Alexey Markov is amazing! After his performance, I don't think I'll want to hear any other Robert in _Iolanta_.




Though he usually sings in Italian and Russian operas, he also sang Donner for Gergiev's _Das Rheingold_ 2010 recording.


----------

